# Bill Kaulitz (Tokio Hotel) - Opening Show der ersten ABOUT YOU Fashion Week (Berlin, 05.07.2019) 45x HQ/UHQ



## Mike150486 (6 Juli 2019)

*mit Karolina Kurkova, Janin Ullmann (Reinhardt), Lena Gercke, Jannik Schümann & Fernanda Brandao*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für Lena!


----------

